# What is a videogame?



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

In this thread i want to discuss with people who have had philosphical thoughts about what defines a video game.

I already have my own definition of what a video game is, and i want to see if i am wrong or not and if anyone else agrees with me.


So what defines a game?
My conclusion to that question is the gameplay. But what is gameplay? Like how much does the word "gameplay" cover?

My thoughts on this is, it covers:
dialogues between npcs, npc interaction, reading a scroll that you found on ground, and everything else that is obviously tied to gameplay of a game.


Then is the question "What is not part of gameplay?":
Cinematics and a story.



Then i thought of games with stories and games without stories. Of course games can be good and also have a story (Legend of Zelda). But is story a hindrance for a game? 

Because a game is about challenging you and making you enjoy yourself. INTERACTION. Where as a story is more of "Watch and observe". 


Let's take Demon/Dark Souls. Received great rating, and isn't story focused. It has ALOT of lore (it does), but compared to Assassin's Creed you see a big contrast. 



I believe stories are a bad thing to focus on because games aren't about stories. If a game has a very great story (if it does) but a crappy gameplay, would you call it a "Great game"? I wouldn't.

Nowdays i observe that companies are focusing more on story and graphics and less about what games are supposed to be about: gameplay. 



But do not misunderstand me. Lore is very important for a game, but i believe story and cinematics (like Assassin's Creed have) has no place in a videogame. Sure you can place a story into a game and it still would be a good game, but it will be a good game because of the gameplay mostly, and not the story.




*Please do not misunderstand me, if i am not that good at expressing my thoughts. So do ask questions  *


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

erm...how does a story have no place in games when there are plenty of people who enjoy games with stories?

dont like games with stories? play games...with out stories.


a video game is any game that is digitally interactive...anything that has a winner, loser, rules etc can be considered a game regardless of the plot:action ratio.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2012)

Different people enjoy games in different ways.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Why is Zelda an example of a game with a story? You don't get more generic than Zelda's story and it's never more than a brief set-up for the game. Kinda a contradiction to the whole point there, lol.

There are games with a story sufficient enough to be a decent book and you pick Zelda.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why is Zelda an example of a game with a story? You don't get more generic than Zelda's story and it's never more than a brief set-up for the game. Kinda a contradiction to the whole point there, lol.
> 
> There are games with a story sufficient enough to be a decent book and you pick Zelda.



for what ever reason zelda has that reputation, even though it isn't a story based game (nor does it try to be, quite the opposite in its nature). i guess its a way of making it seem more prestigious.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> erm...how does a story have no place in games when there are plenty of people who enjoy games with stories?
> 
> dont like games with stories? play games...with out stories.
> 
> ...


I will only adress story part of your post:
I mean that story isn't actually what video games are about in my opinion. 


But i have stated there are games with stories and it works, but have you thought perhaps a game could be much better if it focused more on gameplay instead of story and cinematics? Take Dark Souls for example, why did that game receive 9.5 while Assasin's Creed receive roughly 8?


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

What is gameplay?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> for what ever reason zelda has that reputation, even though it isn't a story based game (nor does it try to be, quite the opposite in its nature). i guess its a way of making it seem more prestigious.


I guess that one time Link played the ocarina in a cutscene for 2 minutes and it was a sad moment = has a story.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I will only adress story part of your post:
> I mean that story isn't actually what video games are about in my opinion.
> 
> 
> But i have stated there are games with stories and it works, but have you thought perhaps a game could be much better if it focused more on gameplay instead of story and cinematics? Take Dark Souls for example, why did that game receive 9.5 while Assasin's Creed receive roughly 8?



- because DS has better gameplay. Assassin's Creed 3 is a disappointment to most AC fans anyway.
- Why are you stating random scores (with no citations too boot). Not that scores matter since they are just preference.

So you're basically saying games with good gameplay are good? I mean im not really how to respond other than saying no shit, obviously any video game would be better if it had better gameplay. 

I dont think stories get in the way of better gameplay. Usually different people take care of the writing, so it is not like the efforts would collide.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

How does one define "good gameplay" ?

Is it not all subjective.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> - because DS has better gameplay.
> - Why are you stating random scores (with no citations too boot). Not that scores matter since they are just preference.
> 
> So you're basically saying games with good gameplay are good? I mean im not really how to respond other than saying no shit, obviously any video game would be better if it had better gameplay.
> ...


Well doesn't creation of stories or cinematics require people to work on it?

It's not like good stories and cinematics is easy to create...
So if you use a good amount of time on those things, wouldn't that take time away from focusing on gameplay which is core of games?




RemChu said:


> How does one define "good gameplay" ?
> 
> Is it not all subjective.


Good gameplay is gameplay that does what it's supposed to do.

For example if your going to create a mystery game, then the concept of the gameplay is to make people think hard to solve the mystery of the game.

If your going to create a exploration game, then the world must be mysterious and big and it should be a challenge for the player to explore the game. Often involving the player to use their brain.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh lol, you do realize the very first games had like no story due to computing and graphical limitations.

Story if anything is a plus to a video game.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> In this thread i want to discuss with people who have had philosphical thoughts about what defines a video game.



There shouldn't be.  A vidya is a vidya, there's nothing philosophical about it.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> In this thread i want to discuss with people who have had *philosphical thoughts about what defines a video game*.








> I believe stories are a bad thing to focus on because games aren't about stories.






> story and cinematics (like Assassin's Creed have) has no place in a videogame.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Oh lol, you do realize the very first games had like no story due to computing and graphical limitations.
> 
> Story if anything is a plus to a video game.



I do know, this isn't a topic i am unaware of . Believe me i am fully aware of things.

And what you just said proves my point: games are about gameplay.

Story is just a bonus. But story seems like a hidrance if you ask me. The time you spend on story and cinematics could be spent on improving the gameplay.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Should we remove color from video games?

Adding color is time and effort that could have been spent on gameplay design. 

Whitewolf


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Well doesn't creation of stories or cinematics require people to work on it?
> 
> It's not like good stories and cinematics is easy to create...
> So if you use a good amount of time on those things, wouldn't that take time away from focusing on gameplay which is core of games?




no. when people make a movie, do you think that they take points of cinematography in order to make the script? they have different people work on different things.

adding effort to the plot, does not mean less effort for gameplay, that doesn't make sense. there are games that have great plot and no gameplay and vice versa, but that is done by design, not out of sacrifice.


the resources for delivering a cinematic experience and programming gameplay (or coming up with the rules of the game) are not the same.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah... 1 star thread. Sorry.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Im 14 years old so what is this?


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im 14 years old so what is this?



This is a thread for pondering the mysteries of story in vidya games.

Ponder with us.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> no. when people make a movie, do you think that they take points of cinematography in order to make the script? they have different people work on different things.
> 
> adding effort to the plot, does not mean less effort for gameplay, that doesn't make sense. there are games that have great plot and no gameplay and vice versa, but that is done by design, not out of sacrifice.
> 
> ...


But just because different people work on different aspects (story, art, gameplay) they still use a amount of people to work on story don't they? 

I think the focus of a game should be gameplay. And gameplay is everything that the world of a game consists of: dialogues, music, art, graphics (important to have good graphics in some type of games), npcs etc

Lore is also something that is good to have.


But when it comes to creating a story line like Asasasin's Creed have, i think it's bad.

Not saying a game can't be a medium for stories. It can. But really you could make a animation movie story (and people would like that). 


And a game that has a good gameplay concept is a better video game than one that doesn't. And i am thinking of Dark Souls vs Assassin's Creed.




But i will stop discussing this subject. I thought there was people around here who could be cool and discuss this without being childlish , but i guess i was wrong.

+ Sadly i express myself poorly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

RemChu said:


> This is a thread for pondering the mysteries of story in vidya games.
> 
> Ponder with us.


Maybe vidya games are


----------



## Joker J (Dec 7, 2012)

With fighting games, online shooters, or just really old arcade games, the story is not that important because of the gameplay, but when you say not to focus on the story of adventure games and etc when it really matters it's just as important as the gameplay, it melds with each other.

Saying not to focus on the story and just the gameplay of any kind of adventure game doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S3uj5dBE6Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Joker J said:


> With fighting games, online shooters, or just really old arcade games, the story is not that important because of the gameplay, but when you say not to focus on the story of adventure games and etc when it really matters it's just as important as the gameplay, it melds with each other.
> 
> Saying not to focus on the story and just the gameplay of any kind of adventure game doesn't make any sense.


A adventure game is about going around the world of that game and explore things right? 

I have said games shouldn't focus on a story line.

But having lore and dialogues with npcs is something a adventure game will have if i created one.

For instance you may speak with a npc and the npc will say "There was a legend about a warrior who found a sword that corrupted her soul, and eventually led her to her death...the sword's location has been unknown since then".


This is lore and it asks the player to try find that sword = interaciton = exploration = adventuregames are like that.


WHEN I SAY STORY:
I think of a story line and lots of cinematics. For example Assasin's Creed is prime example of what i mean.
How the game is so focused on goign here, doing this, getting back. cutscene after cutscene.


That is what i mean.

Lore, npc dialogues are not things i would take away from a game. 
Those are very important for a good game espescially a adventure game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]OMTizJemHO8[/YOUTUBE]



was gonna say this soon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

lol, should have thought of that myself.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> A adventure game is about going around the world of that game and explore things right?
> 
> I have said games shouldn't focus on a story line.
> 
> ...



This thread doesn't make any sense. What person who likes and plays Metal Gear Solid doesn't pay attention to the story and just goes by blindly?

Also you're having trouble with cut-scenes that you can skip?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Joker J said:


> This thread doesn't make any sense. What person who likes and plays Metal Gear Solid doesn't pay attention to the story and just goes by blindly?
> 
> Also you're having trouble with cut-scenes that you can skip?


Are you telling me that the story of Metal Gear Solid wouldn't be popular if it was an animation/CGI movie instead of a video game?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

A videogame for me is when the main character dat you're using is mute, the environment and dungeons are bland and repetitive, you can go inside any house and take stuff without permission, encounter monsters out of nowhere just by running around in circles, 16bit, pixelized as fuck, and characters mouths doesnt move when they talk during cutscenes..


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A videogame for me is when the main character dat you're using is mute, the environment and dungeons are bland and repetitive, you can go inside any house and take stuff without permission, encounter monsters out of nowhere just by running around in circles, 16bit, pixelized as fuck, and characters mouths doesnt move when they talk during cutscenes..



Like i said i worded myself poorly. Story has a place in video games, but i don't think videogames should have a focus on a storyline.

Look at Harry Potter and Lord of Rings.

Did they start out in games? No.
They started out as books, then movies, then games.

Books>Probably best medium for a story
Movie > best medium for visual
Games >best medium for interaction


And can a story, whether that be the story of Metal Gear Solid or any other become popular through movie or book medium? Yes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

Story? How can you focus on the story when the characters cant even speak?


----------



## Owl (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a video with a game, duh.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a gideo with a vame, duh.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> i don't think videogames should have a focus on a storyline.
> .


You are free to hold up to that opinion. Just know that it's essentially useless as this thread is pretty much "well derp I prefer gameplay over story mode" . In essence, a thread based on sole opinion that wont really amount to much because you are telling people who might prefer story over gameplay, or view them as equal footing as "Well I prefer this. herp de derp derp"

It's a trivial argument, no matter how many times you might try to butter it up with how it's philisophical. No, there is nothing philisophical about this thread or discussion. Some people prefer gameplay over stories. others prefer the opposite. some feel that they should both be taken seriously. You cannot convince one side to prefer the other because they will continue to hold onto that view.

So in the end, are you really going to continue to repeat yourself and tell us how much you prefer one thing in a game to another? Because you're wasting your time.


----------



## Krory (Dec 7, 2012)

You know December 21st is really the end of the world when someone with a Naruto character AND a number in their username is the logical one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL story.

Look at Mario for example. Dat game doesnt even have a storyline, or rather its just pretending that it has a storyline by making you rescue peach. When in fact, you are just jumping all over the place, stomping bricks, mushrooms, reaching flags, etc. And look how people are still crazy about it. Just look at the WiiU thread, people are crazy about that new console because of Mario.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Tell me just because people prefer story over gameplay - why does that have a deciding factor on what a game should be about?

Do you think i am someone who is 100% gameplay? 
I've played Legacy of Kain games, and the stories of those game were pretty good.
However, i felt the gameplay was lacking it was far to simplistic. EDit: It could had more depth.


So i am not someone who prefers story over gameplay or gameplay over story. I am just simplying saying - is a *story line* a hidrance in creating a world (that a game takes in) that is full of *innovative* interactions (with npcs, doors, etc), explorations, dialogue and great enviroments?

My answer is yes it is.


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Dec 7, 2012)

im also 14 i have pondered for very long time


so your saying that various naruto games are bad because they focus around the story(but some are terrible)

i understand where your coming from, but your going around it all wrong.

the dragon ball games were awesome(they had no story)
but what you are saying(im paraphrasing): is that if it has a story, then it sucks, but what about games like dante's inferno.

this is what happens when a 14 yearold ponders the philosophical relavence of vidya games DAMN IT you making me think to much



and white wolf:rofl


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't say a game having a story sucks. I said games are mostly about gameplay, and gameplay doesn't cover a storyline.

And that a storyline may be a hidrance to creating a better game.

For example Dark Souls - does it have a storyline? No.
Is it a good game? A EXCELLENT ONE.

ASSASINS's CREED = does it have a storyline? Yes.
Is it a excellent game? Hell no.


You can disagree with me all you want. And i may be wrong about how i look at it. 

But please do not mock me. I don't like being mocked. Because when i get mocked i get angry.

When i get angry...bitches will be bitch slapped.
And  after that i will choke those bitches.

    


But seriously it would be cool if you tried to be respectful when replying to me.


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Dec 7, 2012)

sorry i honestly meant no disrespect but you have a point(if a slim one) pokemon( the first one) had no story for the most part did people love it(HELL YEAH)

but then think about games like final fantasy, posiibly one of the best franchises out there and the gameplay revolves around the story.

an even better example of a game that centers around gameplay is smash bros. Brawl(awesome graphics gameplay and feel)

can i join in the choking of the ho?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarcasm745 said:


> sorry i honestly meant no disrespect but you have a point(if a slim one) pokemon( the first one) had no story for the most part did people love it(HELL YEAH)
> 
> but then think about games like final fantasy, posiibly one of the best franchises out there and the gameplay revolves around the story.
> 
> ...


It's cool  Now that i see your being respectful i show respect back.

And yeah you can join me on choking  a ho. But i warn you, it requires skill to choking them  



On a serious topic, believe me i love story. But i think...a story line will distract from main focus of creating a good game.

However, if you create a game. You can fill it with tons npcs that all have many dialogues.
You can interact with these npcs , and they will tell you lore.


For example, i would love to create a mystery/Adventure/Explore game.
With a very vast world.

And i would ensure that there would be many scenarios/approaches to a NPC. 

Like make the world very interactive and not just one way to interact with a npc for a piece of lore info, or a tip or anything.


And there will of course be much more as well.



Good games demands time though and hard work


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> It's cool  Now that i see your being respectful i show respect back.
> 
> And yeah you can join me on choking  a ho. But i warn you, it requires skill to choking them
> 
> ...


sooooooooo........ like skyrim??


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarcasm745 said:


> sooooooooo........ like skyrim??


yes in a way but also no.

In Skyrim you face ogres and kill things.

In the game i would create you explore things, solve puzzles, interact with enviroment. And with great depth.

And you can't defend yourself or anything. Choices you make decides if you die or not.

For example in the scenario of "Dragon vs Warrior", if you killed the Dragon...the warrior would kill you. Because the Warrior is evil.

And if you were observant of the fact a baby dragon is lying dead nearby the two fighting (Dragon and the warrior), you would realize "Shit the warrior is evil".

And you would understnad that the Dragon is simply defending itself.



But basically a mystery game with alot of lore (not storyline), npc dialogues and interaction. a very dynamic world.

And idea is to challenge you to use your head to figure out mysteries (whether that be a puzzle or find out who's a thief).


----------



## Grape (Dec 8, 2012)

This thread is silly. Any game that incorporates electronically generated visual aid is a video game. Your theory is narcissistic - as it implies that only video games requiring a strict set of variables suited to your taste can be video games. A game does not require an NPC - hell it doesn't even require a story. Quake III Arena is damn near the perfect non-realism based FPS video game and has not one iota of story. Absolutely no story, let alone NPC's or rare items 

There is absolutely nothing philosophical about it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah... 1 star thread. Sorry.



I'm                   not.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> This thread is silly. Any game that incorporates electronically generated visual aid is a video game. Your theory is narcissistic - as it implies that only video games requiring a strict set of variables suited to your taste can be video games. A game does not require an NPC - hell it doesn't even require a story. Quake III Arena is damn near the perfect non-realism based FPS video game and has not one iota of story. Absolutely no story, let alone NPC's or rare items
> 
> There is absolutely nothing philosophical about it.


Just the fact that you are clueless about my thoughts on what defines a videogame just proves how fucken retarded you are. Because my thoughts about what defines a video game is in first post of this thread...

In my first post i was merely argumenting *against* storyline being what defines videogame. 
And the reason i did that (argument against storyline being a hidrance to games) is because so many fools are hyped like bitches for games that have a story but has mediocre gameplay.

And my message is "That is wrong", games aren't about story but gameplay.

Gameplay covers everything from music, npcs, locations, puzzles,  voices, to* everything that a game world consists of.*


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 8, 2012)

That's because some people like the story and characters? A game can have mediocre gameplay, even minimal gameplay and be a great game with a great story. A recent example of that would be The Walking Dead video game, which is essentially point and click with QTE sprinkled about.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> That's because some people like the story and characters? *A game can have mediocre gameplay, even minimal gameplay and be a great game with a great story*. A recent example of that would be The Walking Dead video game, which is essentially point and click with QTE sprinkled about.


It's a fact a videogames are about gameplay.

So saying a videogame is great based on weak gameplay and a great story is flawed. 

And i will elaborate why:
A good story has a story line and little plot holes and so on. It's also a interesting story.
If a game has very weak storyline, but i say "The game has a GREAT STORY because the gameplay is GREAT"...then that isn't right.

And that's exactly what you are doing by saying a game with weak gameplay and great story is a great game. Because like i said, gameplay is more important than story, and a game with great story and minimal/weak gameplay isn't a great game.

The first games had no story what so ever. And there is a good reason why.



Here is the problem story focused games have (not to say they are good games though):

Once the story is over - it's pretty much no point playing the game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 8, 2012)

I could put effort in giving a multitude of reasons as to why your reasoning is idiotic, but it's easier to call you stupid and keep it moving.

Stupid.


----------



## Looniie (Dec 8, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Like i said i worded myself poorly. Story has a place in video games, but i don't think videogames should have a focus on a storyline.



 Different people look for different things in games, poor storyline can be ballanced out with amazing gameplay while the opposite wouldn't have the same result. That's pretty much why any games with decent gameplay + story are most successful ( again that really depends on what one enjoys the most and defines as good)

I'm not sure I understood what exactly is this topic about though


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Looniie said:


> Different people look for different things in games, poor storyline can be ballanced out with amazing gameplay while the opposite wouldn't have the same result. That's pretty much why any games with decent gameplay + story are most successful ( again that really depends on what one enjoys the most and defines as good)
> 
> I'm not sure I understood what exactly is this topic about though


That's true. But how can you say a videogame is a great one based on it's story? Games are about gameplay.

And even though that is the truth there are people who look for story in games.

And i am not disagreeing at all with that (people think i am or am unaware).

I have played for example Blood Omen 2. A really fun game.
But what was PERHAPS most awesome by that game to me was the story.
But i could have gotten the same fun by watching a coherent animation movie of the game.

However, i also liked gameplay. It was a bit to simple, but it was a foundation for a better gameplay (one with more depth).






Super Goob said:


> I could put effort in giving a multitude of reasons as to why your reasoning is idiotic, but it's easier to call you stupid and keep it moving.
> 
> Stupid.


Keep being a dumb ass then, dumb ass.


----------



## Looniie (Dec 8, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> That's true. But how can you say a videogame is a great one based on it's story? Games are about gameplay.
> 
> And even though that is the truth there are people who look for story in games.



You can't really base a game only on it's story imo. Good story stays just good story and does not mean good game.  I have an example with SWTOR. Some of my friends played it only for the storyline while i could not bother finishing it even if I love SW. However none of them pointed  SWTOR as being great game because the gameplay was poor. If a game is designed so the story is the only thing intended to keep the player interested it's going to die out pretty fast. 

So yeah I agree with you on that


----------



## Cromer (Dec 8, 2012)

I can see the OP's point...to a degree. However, your definition of what gameplay is, is wonky in the extreme.


Also, who are you to adjudicate what people enjoy? I'm currently in the middle of enjoying Heavy Rain, I guess you'll tell me it's NOT a great game? Fuck that noise.


----------



## Grape (Dec 8, 2012)

OP doesn't consider Guitar Hero a game, rather it's playing an instrument


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2012)

A game is an experience. A ways and means to escape from the current reality without consequence.

Everything is in your control and can end by your means, your choices.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahhh, console video games (or vidcons as I call them), the ultimate medium of expression, able to convey any emotion ranging from hatred to love, loyalty to fear, all in front of our eyes. Ah, and with lovingly crafted art, music, and the ability to control the action, vidcons are the ultimate combination of the high arts. While I tend to play the stoic, I will be the first to admit that vidcons have driven me to cry, to scream and shout, to feel actual hate; such is the power of this force beyond our wildest reckoning. And here I am, before you, to tempt your tongues with the taint of such a tantalizing topic. And the Japanese, the true geniuses behind the world of video games. Pah, I throw my scorn upon such incompetents of the West who would mock the true art of the Japanese with 'games' such as Baldur's Gate and Madden. Perhaps it is that the West is not as intelligent as the East, but this is a matter for another day. Japan has given us such masterpieces as the Final Fantasy series, Star Ocean, Wild Arms, and of course, Arc the Lad. Yes, some of the finest vidcons in the world were created by Japanese. I come to you today to ask you in all earnesty, what is your favorite vidcon? I will reveal mine after the grand debate has illustriously begun, but not before the first poster falls victim to my plot of discussion.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

There are many types of games. 
And i want to clarify that by no means do i dismiss a certain one.

For example there are :
Adventure, Action, Fight, Flight, Strategy
 and more


And in each type of game there is a *general* concept for gameplay: Adventure gameplay concept is exploration, fighting game is a combos and balanced attacks, strategy is great enemy AI and balanced system, etc


So Guitar Hero is a game, i am not dismiss it. It's a unsual game...

But by no means am i saying "It's not a game" or a not a good game.



And like i have said a story CAN exist in a game. But i believe that a storyline will only be a hidrance  = a distraction that will keep the focus away from what's important: GAMEPLAY.


Let me list up as many things i can when i say "Gameplay":
The game world (that the world takes in), music (important for atmosphere, voices (Alan wake), Puzzles, Platforming, mysteries, 


The word gameplay covers EVERYTHING...that is by a game. The only aspects of a game it doesn't cover is a storyline and cinematics.

In Dark Souls  cinematics are used to 1) intro the boss  2) also as a "Prepare yourself". 
But there is no TONS of uncessary cinematics related to a storyline unlike some games (Assassin's creed):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ZXP1_xSAc[/YOUTUBE]

And i believe Hideki Kamiya said that he used cutscenes to give players a break. And who wouldn't want a break when playing a intense game like Bayonetta or similar games?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

Expression of people's thoughts and ideas as playable art.

Watch Indie Video Game Movie, shit should give you an idea.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Expression of people's thoughts and ideas as playable art.
> 
> Watch Indie Video Game Movie, shit should give you an idea.



Please explain what your talking about. Because my understanding of your point is very vague...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2012)

There's no other way to explain something that is vague in it's own form..

It's an expression.

And that expression can be expressed in a video game with its gameplay and art.

Like I said. Just watch the flick, it'll explain more about how psychological it all is.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There's no other way to explain something that is vague in it's own form..
> 
> It's an expression.
> 
> ...


I have no GOOD idea what your on about...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Panos said:


> ck             .


----------



## Naruto (Dec 8, 2012)

A videogame is anything from a medium through which you can tell a story (like movies or books or music) to an actual game in the more traditional sense with rules and mechanics to achieve a certain goal.

The only common denominator is the fact that a videogame is always an interactive experience to some extent.

I think we need a new term for videogames, to be honest.


----------



## Rios (Dec 8, 2012)

Something I pick up, play and bitch about.


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Dec 8, 2012)

soo an ever expanding game based on mysteries and desicions that determine the total outcome of your situations? that sounds like heavy rain


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Sarcasm745 said:


> soo an ever expanding game based on mysteries and desicions that determine the total outcome of your situations? that sounds like heavy rain


That's just a game idea i had. 

Adventure/Exploration type of game with great depth.

Also with mysteries because exploring things requires a challenge = mystery is one way to go.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2012)

What is a game? 

*breaks wine goblet* 

A miserable little pile of secrets!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

Naruto said:


> A videogame is anything from a medium through which you can tell a story (like movies or books or music) to an actual game in the more traditional sense with rules and mechanics to achieve a certain goal.
> 
> The only common denominator is the fact that a videogame is always an interactive experience to some extent.
> 
> I think we need a new term for videogames, to be honest.



We really haven't changed the name of it since it was just a novelty electronic toy for people with lots of disposable income.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2012)

I really think it's funky..


----------



## Sarcasm745 (Dec 9, 2012)

soo like skyrim without the dragon born and more jarls?


----------

